

Intel Edison-based video game console playing Doom - mariuz
http://2ld.de/edidoom/

======
johansch
I really don't understand which use case Intel aimed for with their Edison
thing. Hobbyists would want video out, like this post demonstrated.

~~~
devindotcom
Didn't they explicitly announce that it is tailor made for wearable and
embedded devices? The guy was wearing it as a button.

~~~
johansch
It's $50.

~~~
anonbanker
So is this:

[http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MK802-Android-4-0-4-Mini-
PC-W...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MK802-Android-4-0-4-Mini-PC-Wifi-
Smart-Android-TV-BOX-Wi-Fi-IPTV-Google/1760652559.html)

And it's way more powerful than the Edison.

------
devindotcom
_500 MHz dual-core CPU, 1 GB of RAM and 4 GB of permanent storage_

In other words, way nicer than the computer I originally played Doom on. I bet
they don't even have to reduce the screen size to make it run smoothly!

~~~
fixedd
No kidding. I'm reasonably certain I played it on a 33MHz 386 with a couple
megabytes of ram.

------
akalia
I know it's a limitation of the open-source release, but man, playing Doom
without the E1M1 music just feels... off. (Though great work, of course!)

------
tdicola
Nice work!

